# Completely Stumped, need help troubleshooting



## blairc2007 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi Everyone- I am at a loss with what my sprinkler system problem is after turning it back on for the season.

My system seems to be losing pressure halfway through my timed cycle on each zone. For example, Zone 1 will start up no problem and run for 4 minutes, then pressure at the heads is noticeable lower causing zone 2 to not have enough pressure to pop up the heads. I immediately go to the controller and manually start zone 2 by pressing and holding "start" and they fire right up. This cycle repeats no matter which zone I am in. Pressure is fine halfway through the cycle, drops and then will not start the next zone automatically. I manually start the next zone and they pop right up.

What I have troubleshooted:

Verified 24vac to each valve when activated at the controller
Verified 25 ohms at the controller to each solenoid
Verified water pressure never drops below 50 PSI at the pressure tank in my basement.
Verified all connections in the valve box are in good condition.

At this point I have ordered a new controller even thought all measurements are checking out ok. Does anyone have an other ideas? The fact that starting the zone manually at the controller when they will not automatically pop up is throwing me for a loop.

Zones: 8
System: Hunter pro-c
Run cycles: 8 mins per zone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know about the hunter pro, but rachio has a feature to avoid water hammers. The way it works is that it turns two zones at once when it is switching zones. Is there a similar feature?

Is the voltage the same when manual vs. automatic?


----------



## blairc2007 (Apr 26, 2019)

Welp I found the problem. My well pump was clogged with iron causing a pressure drop after a few minutes of run time. $1500 later and problem is solved. Good times!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

blairc2007 said:


> Welp I found the problem. My well pump was clogged with iron causing a pressure drop after a few minutes of run time. $1500 later and problem is solved. Good times!


Ouch.


----------

